# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Choisissez votre antivirus favori

## Doc TB

Vu le succès rencontré par l'offre Mass Effect, vendu à prix réduit spécialement pour nos lecteurs, nous vous annonçons que d’autres bons jeux suivront bientôt, eux aussi proposés à un tarif nettement inférieur et pour une durée (très) limitée. L’opération devrait d’ailleurs être de retour dès ce week-end.
 En attendant, nous avons eu l’idée de demander à notre partenaire s’il ne pourrait pas proposer aux lecteurs de Canard PC des prix intéressants sur l’un des logiciels les plus utilisés : l’antivirus. D’où le sondage ci-dessous qui a pour but de connaître vos préférences à ce sujet. Pour le moment, rien ne dit qu’il sera possible qu’une telle offre voie le jour dans l’avenir, mais si nous avons l’occasion de faire économiser quelques euros à nos lecteurs, alors pourquoi ne pas tenter le coup...
 
Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Bootsy

NOD32.
Point barre.
Fait la même chose, voire plus et mieux, mais pèse 50 fois moins et utilise 75 fois moins de ressources.
Pour la même raison, je n'ai pas installé Vista.
Et encore, au delà du fait que certains devraient APPRENDRE A PROGRAMMER, je m'interroge sur l'impact environnemental d'un OS ou d'un antivirus qui bouffe autant que certains jeux pour afficher trois icônes et deux fonctions.
M'enfin... je présume qu'il est plus important que Tata jeannine fasse le moins d'effort intellectuel possible pour utiliser le bordel...
Imaginez qu'elle se mette à réflechir, la vioque, qui voterait N.S. dans ce cas?
Sans compter le fait que la gourmandise en ressources met le progrès technologique hors de portée de certaines bourses, à part si les dites bourses sont fascinées par les écrans de chargement.
Mmmmm, ca se voit que j'éprouve un certain mépris pour les usines à gaz?

----------


## Airwalkmax

"Norton Antivirus : Parce que je n'arrive pas à le désinstaller"  ::):  ::):

----------


## George Sable

GNU/Linux, bitches  :Cigare:

----------


## Doc TB

> NOD32.
> Point barre.
> Fait la même chose, voire plus et mieux, mais pèse 50 fois moins et utilise 75 fois moins de ressources.


Et si je te disais que Norton 2009 consomme moins de ressources que NOD32 ?

Oui je sais, c'est le monde à l'envers et je n'arrive pas encore à surmonter 15 ans de Norton-usine-à-gaz, mais malgré tout, c'est la vérité  ::mellow::  Et Dieu sait que j'ai copieusement chié sur Norton pendant des années.

----------


## alx

Pas de réduc sur ClamAV ?  :Emo:

----------


## Bootsy

Voire 
http://www.clubic.com/article-77079-1-guide-comparatif-meilleur-antivirus.html

GDATA n'est que l'amalgame de deux anti-virus (Kapersky et Avast) pour la modique somme de 142 mo dans sa version 2009 (BIEN JOUE LES MECS!), sans doute une ancienne technique sumo pour faire fuir l'adversaire en utilisant le poids de corps.

----------


## JCLB

Norton 2009 tranche complètement avec les anciennes versions, maintenant c'est l'un des meilleurs.

Trend 2009, c'est le 2008 mais en plus léger niveau ressource.

G-Data c'est trop lourd.

Kaspersky et NOD 32 c'est pas mal.

Mais là ce ne sont que les AV, et non les suites complètent, il faudrait proposer les 2.

Fallait mettre Avast dans la liste, histoire qu'on trole sur ses faux-positifs à tout va.

----------


## le faucheur

Kapersky what else ?

----------


## Psk

J'ai voté NOD32 mais c'est surtout ESET Smart Security (Nod32 + antispy et parefeu maison) que je trouve très bon, en général j'aime pas les "tout en un" mais il prend peu de ressources et depuis que je l'ai (en trial depuis plusieurs mois, pas bien je sais), Spybot et consorts ne me servent plus à rien, ESS ne laisse rien passer... J'ai pas encore testé le ESS 4 mais il semble apporter de bonnes nouveautés, je pense l'acheter le mois prochain.

----------


## Bootsy

> Et si je te disais que Norton 2009 consomme moins de ressources que NOD32 ?
> 
> Oui je sais, c'est le monde à l'envers et je n'arrive pas encore à surmonter 15 ans de Norton-usine-à-gaz, mais malgré tout, c'est la vérité Et Dieu sait que j'ai copieusement chié sur Norton pendant des années.


Même.
Si tu étais un créateur de virus, tu t'en prendrais plus volontier à Norton qu'a NOD "konépa" 32 dans ton code.

Mainstream = attention risque! (cette loi vaut aussi pour la musique :D)

De plus, est-il réellement "lightweight"?
Je suis sur que le client est plus lourd à l'install, ce qui implique que le programme peut swapper pour se balader dans ses dizaines de mégas = pas good.

Bref, il n'y aura pas de rédemption pour Norton de mon coté :D

----------


## Jaimepaslelundi

Dommage qu'Antivir dans sa version payante ne fasse pas parti du lot.

----------


## Doc TB

> Mais là ce ne sont que les AV, et non les suites complètent, il faudrait proposer les 2.


A vrai dire, maintenant que 99% des connections se font via un routeur sur des IP privées, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un firewall.

----------


## M0zArT

> Dommage qu'Antivir dans sa version payante ne fasse pas parti du lot.


Pluzun.
Sauf que les pubs qu'ils te balancent (pour leur propre compte !) à chaque update est un peu lourding...

----------


## Alcibiade

Y'a pas avast ?

----------


## JCLB

> A vrai dire, maintenant que 99% des connections se font via un routeur sur des IP privées, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un firewall.


Bah déjà on peut avoir des ports routés vers sa machine, on peut aussi étudier entouré d'étudiants en info qui ne pensent qu'à faire des blagues au travers du réseau et enfin il y'a l'IPv6 qui te donne une adresse public accessible depuis l'extérieur.

Je cumule ces 3 points donc oui, pour moi un firewall est indispensable.

Et de toute façon il ne faut JAMAIS penser qu'on est à l'abri derrière un NAT, parce qu'il suffit d'une ouverture par UPNP et paff, dans l'ass  :B):

----------


## afterburner

> Dommage qu'Antivir dans sa version payante ne fasse pas parti du lot.


Toutafay d'accord, je me suis remis d'une infection Thx to Avast et bcp de personnes m'ont conseillé celui là! Et j'avoue que je suis TRES satisfait de ce soft,qui bloque vraiment beaucoup de choses et dont la database est vraiment bien mise a jour.




> Pluzun.
> Sauf que les pubs qu'ils te balancent (pour leur propre compte !) à chaque update est un peu lourding...


Pas dans la version payante...que dans la version gratoss (ca me fait aussi chier que toi par la meme occaz')




> Y'a pas avast ?


ironie inside?




Par contre NOD32 est si bon que ça?
Doc TB pourquoi pas de Antivir dans cette liste?

----------


## Darkath

j'ai voté panda parceque y'a panda dans le nom (et de toute façon j'utilise une daube gratuite genre avast ou zone alarm)

----------


## Darkfire8

> NOD32.
> Point barre.
> Fait la même chose, voire plus et mieux, mais pèse 50 fois moins et utilise 75 fois moins de ressources.
> Pour la même raison, je n'ai pas installé Vista.
> Et encore, au delà du fait que certains devraient APPRENDRE A PROGRAMMER, je m'interroge sur l'impact environnemental d'un OS ou d'un antivirus qui bouffe autant que certains jeux pour afficher trois icônes et deux fonctions.
> M'enfin... je présume qu'il est plus important que Tata jeannine fasse le moins d'effort intellectuel possible pour utiliser le bordel...
> Imaginez qu'elle se mette à réflechir, la vioque, qui voterait N.S. dans ce cas?
> Sans compter le fait que la gourmandise en ressources met le progrès technologique hors de portée de certaines bourses, à part si les dites bourses sont fascinées par les écrans de chargement.
> Mmmmm, ca se voit que j'éprouve un certain mépris pour les usines à gaz?


Multi troll inside  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Au passage, la fenêtre des votes est bien jolie une fois que l'on a voté !

----------


## Eradan

G-Data. Il est peut-être lourd comme un wallon bourré, mais il est efficace. Et puis je fais mes scans de nuit, donc pas de gêne.

Sinon c'est le deuxième extrait d'un des vieux strips de Couly (présents sur la version 2007 du site), vous allez les remettre en ligne? Ca fait de bons tags pour les FPS :naguy:

----------


## Ogib

J'aurais quand même préféré Eset Smart Security (NOD32 avec antispyware, firewall, antispam...)

----------


## v1nce

Nod32, car en rajoutant un 1 dans l'url ça coute moins cher. En plus il est bien.

----------


## lanfeust_

il n' y a pas "aucun".....
parceque la meilleure protection, est bien soi-même

----------


## Jolaventur

Kapersky forza

----------


## Graouu

Belle initiative  ::):

----------


## Grosnours

Si on regarde sur ce site, en mode proactif, c'est NOD32 le meilleur est de loin.

En mode analyse a la demande par contre, les résultats sont bien plus mitigés.

Je vote donc NOD32, mais j'aurais bien aimé comme d'autres l'ont demandé, avoir le choix pour Avira Antivir, dont la version gratuite me convient parfaitement.

----------


## Kass Kroute

BitpullDefender rules !

Hum, du calme...
En fait quand j'ai acheté mon premier Pc, le monteur m'a posé la question "Au fait, tu as choisis quoi comme AV ?".
La réponse étant "Bonne question...", il m'a vendu une version OEM de cet antivirus sachant très bien ce qui arriverait sinon !

Depuis, j'ai jamais changé  :^_^:  
Je ne regrette pas : même réglé par défaut, il fait bien son boulot. Si j'avais gagné un euro à chaque fois qu'il m'a bloqué une rogne sur un site de por métaphysique-néoquantique, il serait bien amorti  ::): 

La version Total Security protège trois ordinateurs pendant deux ans et permet de faire une sauvegarde de sa bécane. Vital dans mon cas : il existe en version 64 bits.

Si ma mémoire est bonne, Hardware Magazine lui a décerné le pompon des AVs payants ces deux dernières années.
Alors, en fait, j'avais raison : BitpullDefender rules  :B):

----------


## Acteon

A voté. Nod 32 rox.
Bitdefender c'est devenu une usine a gaz. C'est une horreur.

----------


## Warzlouf

Ben alors ça... Je suis content de voir que NOD32 arrive en tête.Il est léger, efficace et les mises à jour très régulières (plusieurs par jour). En plus, la version 3.xxx enterre vraiment l'ancienne, la 2.7. Comme Ogib, je trouve qu'ESET Smart security est excellent. Seul l'antispyware est limite, mais il ne fait pas de conflits avec les concurrents.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> A voté. Nod 32 rox.
> Bitdefender c'est devenu une usine a gaz. C'est une horreur.


Tu parles de la version 2009 de BitDefender  ::blink:: 
J'ai le modèle 2008 et c'est pas la mer à boire. Enfin, pour moi qui n'ai pas besoin de paramétrer quoi que ce soit "à la main" genre réseau ou autre.

----------


## Wanou

> Pas de réduc sur ClamAV ?


On parle d'Antivirus là, pas d'un truc qui ne sert à rien.  :^_^:

----------


## Kegeruneku

Moi j'ai testé :

- Norton => poubelle
- Avast => inefficace
- Antivir => correct
- Kaspersky => correct
- AVG Free => Bon
- AVG => pareil
- G-DATA => Puissant mais lourd

Mais je vote pour clamav + iptables ca c'est du combo

----------


## znokiss

On peut pas voter "capote" ?
J'aurais aussi voté Antivir version payante, moi.

----------


## Acteon

> Tu parles de la version 2009 de BitDefender 
> J'ai le modèle 2008 et c'est pas la mer à boire. Enfin, pour moi qui n'ai pas besoin de paramétrer quoi que ce soit "à la main" genre réseau ou autre.


Je parle de la suite internet security avec firewall. Ca commencé doucement avec la 2008 avec son mode game a la con je le trouvais bien lourd.
La 2009 (tu peux la choper d'ailleurs l'upgrade est gratos) et son mode coffre fort et autre merde (plantais chez moi  ::blink:: ) j'ai laché l'affaire et acheté nod32.
C'est balo j'avais encore 500 jours de license  ::|:

----------


## ducon

GNU/Linux aussi, mais jerk utilise McAfee VirusScan.

----------


## Coin-Coin

Je sais pas quoi voter parce que j'utilise depuis des années AVG en version gratos et je trouve que ça marche bien.

----------


## Hirilorn

J'aurais dit Avast, dans tout ça, aprce que j'ai jamais eu de problème avec lui. Même si une option "Soi-même" est à mon avis la meilleure réponse à donner. La source de 95% des problèmes informatiques se situe entre la chaise et le clavier...

----------


## Belkanell

J'aimerais éviter Panda Antivirus, je souhaiterais rappeler à ceux qui ont la mémoire courte qu'une enquête à montrée que la société éditrice de "Panda" cotise en reversant une partie de ses bénéfices à la scientologie.

Edit : Quelques sources (datées je sais) : http://www.vigi-sectes.org/scientolo...entologue.html, http://www.anti-scientologie.ch/panda-2001.htm, http://www.antisectes.net/net-panda.htm

----------


## Lord Zero

Euhhh ouais c'est clair, ca vous plairais de voir un logiciel scientologue qui scanne vos fichiers en permanence ?

Sauvez la liberté, crucifiez un panda!

----------


## needhelp

GNU/Linux, suckers !  :Cigare:

----------


## TeHell

Comme j'en veux pas, je vote pas ^^!

Par contre j'aurais pas été contre pour les firewalls! (vu que je me traine encore une vieille version gratos de kério ...)

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je rejoins l'avis de pas mal de canards : NOD32 ça roxx.  :B):

----------


## EvilGuinness

Quand j'avais voulu changer mon "vieux" avast, j'avais cherché des comparatifs et à l'époque, NOD32 arrivait en haut d'un peu tous ceux que j'avais pu trouver. Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours la même chose, mais j'ai aussi voté NOD32 du coup.

----------


## zepitou

Avira, juste parce que c'est un oublie  ::): .

Sinon: Kasperksy Antivirus, parce que c'est Russe et par des anciens du KGB  ::): .

----------


## Paice

Bon et bien je ne vote pas, parce que je veux du Norman, et qu'il n'est pas dans la liste....  ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## Corback

Antivir gratuit c'est pas bien?  ::blink:: 

*S'inquiète pour son pc*

----------


## PurpleSkunk

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas forcément le mieux, mais il est quand même très bien (surtout pour un gratuit). Perso je l'ai utilisé pendant longtemps avant de m'acheter NOD32.

----------


## MightyMarv

> On parle d'Antivirus là, pas d'un truc qui ne sert à rien.


Ouh le vilain troll,

Bin moi c'est ClamAV et Avast (oui je suis un gros radin|malin)

Donc je vote pas pour pas fausser le sondage, mais je soutiens fortement ce genre d'initiative

----------


## tomlefol

> Antivir gratuit c'est pas bien? 
> 
> *S'inquiète pour son pc*


Sisi c'est très bien, et en gratuit c'est sûrement l'un des meilleurs voire le meilleur (très loin au-dessus d'avast ^^).

Concernant la pub, avec un ptit firewall sympa tu bloques le process qui l'affiche  ::P:

----------


## Grosnours

> Concernant la pub, avec un ptit firewall sympa tu bloques le process qui l'affiche


Ou encore plus simple tu refuses a l'exe en question le droit de s'exécuter via l'explorateur windows.

----------


## ERISS

Antivir est déjà vraiment pas cher (à mon avis c'est de loin, grâce à la pub? (pas envahissante en plus), le meilleur rapport qualité/prix en antivirus payant), c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il est pas dans la liste: Pas besoin de réduc dessus  ::P:

----------


## tomlefol

> Ou encore plus simple tu refuses a l'exe en question le droit de s'exécuter via l'explorateur windows.


Ah tiens oui aussi c'est vrai ^^
Enfin comme c'est un exe en particulier qui s'occupe que de ça c'est très simple  ::):

----------


## Blackstaff

Je ne suis pas un expert en antivirus, mais si par hasard vous optez pour Norton (ce qui à l'air mal parti), cette édition "gamer" pourrait peut-être se révéler intéressante.

----------


## titi3

Bonne initiative  ::):  Moi je dirais Kaspersky, tout en utilisant Avast  :^_^:  

Enfin non là c'est NOD32 en version trial vu que j'ai une erreur RPC et qu'après une apm de recherches et de bricolages infructueux pour la résoudre, j'attendrais ma prochaine réinstall Win pour repasser sous Avast.

----------


## Shinosha

Moi j'utilise Kaspersky, qui est une vraiment muraille de Chine à lui tout seul. J'ai aussi eu de bons échos de NOD32.

----------


## haven

Nod32 roxx tout  :Cigare:

----------


## TEMP

> Au passage, la fenêtre des votes est bien jolie une fois que l'on a voté !


Rien que pour voir, j'ai voté au pif ; ça est bien vrai il est tout mignon ce sondage...

----------


## GdabZ

J'ai voté Norton pour tester la dernière version qui à l'air légère aux dires des testeurs. J'ai déjà mes clefs de Kaspersky pour l'année en cours, inutile de faire doublon.

----------


## TheToune

Moi j'ai mis kaspersky parce que de tout ceux que j'ai essayé c'est toujours celui qui ma été le plus utile et il m'a plusieurs fois sauvé de sacrée saloperies ...
Il a même sauvé plusieurs fois des pc infecté protégé par ces saloperies de faux antivirus que son avast ou antivir ... Que je ne veut même plus voir en peinture.

----------


## Jacky Gelin

Vous vendez quoi d'autre chez canard ? Je dis ça parce que j'ai la batterie de ma bagnole qui est h.s. Vous livrez les pizzas aussi ?

----------


## Alcibiade

j'avais dis Avast pour déconner, mais c'est vrai qu'il existe une version payante ...

----------


## comic_sans_ms

Vous devez tous avoir des moeurs bien étranges pour avoir besoin d'antivirus. Forcément à force de se faire brancher par le premier stick usb venu, on fini par attraper des saloperies..

----------


## Algent

> Ou encore plus simple tu refuses a l'exe en question le droit de s'exécuter via l'explorateur windows.


la dernière fois que j'ai essayé de faire ça avira m'a forcé a reboot et a remit le truc comme avant  :<_<: 

sinon pour l'antivirus ce serait pas mal que ce soit le meilleur disponible tant qu'à faire, perso j'y connait rien.
Par contre pas besoin de firewall inclus je pense, même avec le dmz activé sur mon pc le FW d'xp suffit largement j'ai jamais eu la moindre emmerde.

----------


## jaragorn_99

le mien n'y est pas, c'est avira antivirus

----------


## Vicne

Pour moi c'est Kaspersky (en version 7 et 8), il est plus performant que tous ceux que j'ai pue tester, cad :

Avast : bon soft + réactivité de mollusque = passoire, je l'ai utilisé des années et je doit dire qu'il est à mes yeux complètement inefficace, après un changement vers avira ou kasper on s'aperçoit que la machine est pleines de véroles...

Norton corporate edition : surement bien quand on a 100 postes

NOD 32 : pas testé depuis longtemps, mais à l'époque la protection permanente sautais sans crier gare, pas réessayé depuis mais c'était prometteur.

Norton grand publique : comment on le désinstalle SVP ?

Mc Afee : variable mais un peut mieux depuis quelques temps

AVG : Pas mal pour un gratuit

Avira : surement le choix le plus malin pour les petits budgets, il est plutôt léger (il ne fait que du proactif + scan, pas de protection mail etc...), leurs équipes sont très réactives
Revers de la médaille, ce sont les faux positif qui sont plutôt nombreux, mais ce n'est qu'une impression.

Un dernier mot concernant les tests (j'ai vu qu'on parlais de celui de clubic) je les trouves souvent très léger, la plupart des sites soumettes simplement une base de virus  à détecté et voie le résultat...je ne pense pas que ce soit fiable. Pour s'en convaincre allez voir le site de Malekal pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, les tests y sont très poussé et les résultat sont bien différents de ce que l'on peut voir ailleurs.
Certain diront qu'il est pro Kaspersky à cause de la pub sur son site, lisez quand même ses tests et vous verrez que le seul but du bonhomme est d'aider à mieux se protéger.

P.S. : je suis à mon compte en dépannage à domicile, je fait souvent du nettoyage de virus sur des machines ayant plusieurs centaines de merdes sur leur disque.

----------


## Corback

> le mien n'y est pas, c'est avira antivirus


 C'est antivir, dont on parle depuis tout à l'heure.

----------


## TiNitro

> Et si je te disais que Norton 2009 consomme moins de ressources que NOD32 ?


Je dirais : ben merde alors. ::huh::

----------


## El Chupalibre

Je voterais bien mais c'est con, je vois pas Avira Antivir   :<_<:

----------


## bloodbath

NOD32

Pourquoi ? 
petit, léger, pas gourmand
et surtout pas un seul virus depuis bientôt 6 ans ( la version 2, ma préférée  ::wub::  date de 2003 ) au pire je me farcis un trojan sur l'année.

----------


## Paltorn

Je vais faire dans le pas original du tout : arrêtez de payer pour un antivirus alors qu'Antivir fait très bien le boulot dans sa version gratuite (qui plus une version FR existe depuis peu et il est très facile de désactiver la popup grâce à ton ami google).  ::P: 

Jamais eu la moindre problème depuis que je l'utilise, à savoir 5 ans.

Enfin, si je devais voter je pense que je dirais NOD32.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Norton parce qu il m a toujours bien servi, ainsi qu une prise en main evidente. Pour l histoire de ressources, jamais eu a m en pleindre a part les 5 a 10 sec de plus au demarrage (ciel, c est horrible diront certains geeks dans la salle)

----------


## deeeg

à voté Bitdefender, simple d'usage et vachement leger (surtout au boot, sur ma vieille machine ça fait bien la difference comparé à Nav)

----------


## ERISS

> Avira :  plutôt léger (il ne fait que du proactif + scan, pas de protection mail etc...),


mail:


> Extra protection against email viruses (POP3)                Most virus attacks are by email. These attacks are detected with a POP3 scanner before they arrive on your PC.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> wallon bourré, il est efficace.


Merci.  :Emo:

----------


## justmoa

Voté Kaspersky, que j'utilise depuis bientôt 1 an.

----------


## Grouiiik

NOD32 est vraiment sympa, mais leur système tarifaire du type €=$ m'a poussé à ne pas renouveler chez eux.
D'autant plus qu'il n'est maintenant plus permis d'acheter une licence en dehors de la France et que les anciennes licences étrangères n'y sont plus renouvelables, d'où l'obligation de repasser par la case du prix plein pot.  ::(: 

Donc Antivir Premium pour moi.

----------


## CoWbOyZ

pour les utilisateurs de Antivir (béni soit son nom), vous pouvez stoppez l'affichage des pubs en bloquant l'execution de avnotify.exe

----------


## Jolaventur

Kapersky again.

----------


## bjone

/
                       Et l'abstinence bordel ?!

----------


## Grishnak

NOD 32 sans hésiter (bon en même temps, à part Norton, je n'ai jamais eu d'autres Anti-Virus...^^)

Il est léger, mange peu de ressources et surtout très efficace. Depuis que je l'utilise (quelques années quand même), je n'ai jamais rien chopé.

A conseiller.

----------


## Boul2pouale

Avast... Plusieurs années de bon et loyaux services.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## deephurt

moi je vot Antivir payant aussi^^ (clair que je comprend pas qu'il y soit pas)

----------


## golwin

Belle initiative ! Continuez !

----------


## Say hello

Et quand arrivent les filles nues?

Edit:

Kaspersky, de tout ceux que j'ai testé c'est de loin le plus fiable que j'ai jamais vu.
Et pour ceux qui disent que Nod32, cay le bien, pour moi c'est surtout 32 comme 32% de detection.  ::ninja::

----------


## Elidjah

Kaspersky, parce que NOD32 m'a fait faux bond malgré que je lui ai été fidèle pendant 4 ans (Virus Virut.c impossible à nettoyer, impossible à supprimer, paf réinstall Vista...)

De toute façon, les antivirus c'est comme les toubibs, c'est quand on est bien malade qu'on se rends compte qu'on leur a trop fait confiance et qu'on aurait mieux fait de demander un autre avis  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Kaspersky. Très efficace.
Dans les antivirus gratuits, y'a "Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware" qui est très bien.
Sinon, il faut savoir que les bénéfices réalisés par la vente de Panda Antivirus sont reversés à l'Église de Scientologie (http://www.antisectes.net/net-panda.htm).
Donc bon...

----------


## Bootsy

"Malwarebytes"  ::mellow:: 

On peut attraper des MST?  ::unsure::

----------


## Ragondin

Nod 32 (ou mieux: sa suite). Le reste bof ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> paf réinstall Vista...)


Et tu crois que c'est en réinstallant un virus de 5 giga que tu va résoudre tes problèmes. ::P:  :^_^:

----------


## Psk

> Et pour ceux qui disent que Nod32, cay le bien, pour moi c'est surtout 32 comme 32% de detection.


C'est pas ce que disent les sites spécialisés, les comparatifs et mon expérience  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je suis surpris que si peu de cannards connaissent GDATA.

2 moteurs anti viraux et une des meilleurs (la meilleur ?)détection des virus.
Bon apres il est assez coude a coude avec Kaspersky que j'utilise depuis très longtemps.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est pas ce que disent les sites spécialisés, les comparatifs et mon expérience


Je me rappelle d'un test qui montrait que pour installer Nod32 il fallait en vouloir.
Et mon expérience confirme.

----------


## le faucheur

Mais c'est quoi NOD32 en fait ?
Parce que les échos que je reçoit la me font dire que c'est pas du tout user friendly comme antivirus.
C'est grand public quand même j'espère !

----------


## Vicne

> Extra protection against email viruses (POP3)
> Most virus attacks are by email. These attacks are detected with a POP3 scanner before they arrive on your PC.


Je parlais de la version gratuite d'avira antivir.
Seul la version prenium dispose de la protection POP3 et SMTP.

Pour savoir si votre antivirus vaut le coup, tentez une détection chez un concurrent et voyez le résultat.

Kaspersky :

Détection : http://webscanner.kaspersky.fr/
test d'antivirus kaspersky : http://tav.kaspersky.fr/

Bit defender :

http://www.bitdefender.fr/site/VirusInfo/

NOD32 :

http://www.eset.com/onlinescan/

Y'en a d'autre mais vu que ces 3 la caracoles en tête.

----------


## Warzlouf

Pour réponde à le Faucheur, non, NOD32 n'est pas si grand user-friendly que ça. J'ai installé et bien configuré la suite ESET Smart Security sur l'ordi de mon père : il n' a plus à y penser, son PC tourne plus vite et il est super content (avec FSecure, merci Orange, c'était l'horreur). Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'il aurait pu l'installer vu qu'il faut faire des choix dès le début.

----------


## alx

> Avast... Plusieurs années de bon et loyaux services.


Je l'ai utilisé pas mal de temps, jusqu'au jour où un pote m'a infecté via un disque externe (un truc tout con à base d'autorun.ini). Il utilisait Avast aussi, d'ailleurs. En plus, après recherche Google je me suis rendu compte que le virus non détecté était connu depuis plus d'un an !

Je suis donc passé à NOD32, qui détectait cette merde, lui.

Je ne prend plus la peine de l'installer depuis que je suis passé à Mac OS, ma partoche Windows dédiée aux jeux ne craint plus grand chose.


C'est pas si compliquer à configurer correctement NOD32, faut juste savoir un minimum  de quoi on cause, ça doit être le cas de la plupart des canards.

----------


## johnclaude

Pendant des années je n'ai utilisé que le meilleur antivirus du monde: j'ai été le seul utilisateur de mes bécanes, et j'ai jamais eu de problème.
Faut dire que je ne télécharge pas de .exe sur des sites pornos bulgaro-moldaves, et quand un pote qui sait pas aligner deux mots d'anglais me balance une grande tirade dans la langue de Shakespeare avec un lien louche je ne clique pas dessus, ça doit aider

----------


## ERISS

> Je parlais de la version gratuite d'avira antivir.
> Seul la version prenium dispose de la protection POP3 et SMTP.


Bah t'es hors-sujet alors. Oui, 19.95€ par an cette Premium... (pour 1 pc)
http://www.avira.com/en/solutions/home_home_office.html

----------


## ERISS

> je n'ai utilisé que le meilleur antivirus du monde: j'ai été le seul utilisateur de mes bécanes, et j'ai jamais eu de problème.
> Faut dire que je ne télécharge pas de .exe sur des sites pornos bulgaro-moldaves,


Un antivirus c'est utile quand on cherche des nocd pour nos jeux (achetés, je parle pas de piratage):
Il y a des sites qui balancent direct des virus juste en s'ouvrant, sans y avoir cliqué dessus.
Mon firewall aurait peut-être pu les bloquer, mais c'est mon antivirus qui les intercepte avant..

----------


## Dantess

Eh bien moi perso, j'utilise Norton Gaming Ed, et il est pas trop mal.
Tu peux choisir en un clic de se mettre en mode Gamer pour economiser les ressources(antivirus désactiver et tous le toutim).
Coté détection,c'est correct,pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu de problemes.
Vraiment bien
DocTb est dans le vrai!!

----------


## Nono

avast et je n'ai pas de souci. Mais je suppose que je pourrais ne mettre aucun antivirus et ne rencontrer aucun souci, parce que j'ai la classe internationale.
(Mon secret, c'est qu'une fois, Chuck Norris a palpé mon cable Ethernet)

et sinon pour les firewall, ça ne va pas devenir complètement ringard avec l'IPv6 ?

----------


## titoufteam

Voir cet article qui semble tout à fait objectif venant d'un passionné Avast! VS Antivir VS AVG 8

----------


## v1nce

Surtout qu'il y a eu un test il y a des années, un pc sans antivirus relier au net se fait infecter en moins de 5min sans avoir besoin de surfer sur des pages internetz, juste laisser windows en idle.

Je suppose que ceux qui n'utilisent pas d'antivirus sont les mêmes qui refusent d'installer le sp1 de xp.

----------


## Grishnak

> Surtout qu'il y a eu un test il y a des années, un pc sans antivirus relier au net se fait infecter en moins de 5min sans avoir besoin de surfer sur des pages internetz, juste laisser windows en idle.
> 
> Je suppose que ceux qui n'utilisent pas d'antivirus sont les mêmes qui refusent d'installer le sp1 de xp.


Oui ça m'est arrivé de tout réinstaller et de brancher le net sans avoir réinstaller un antivirus... Bah en 2 mn chrono et sans avoir rien fait, j'avais chopé une belle m*rde qui faisait redémarré mon PC aléatoirement...

Depuis j'ai compris la leçon et dès que je fais une réinstallation, je mets de suite mon antivirus.


Concernant NOD32, c'est sûr qu'il peut paraître compliqué mais une fois bien configuré, plus la peine d'y toucher, il se met à jour tout seul comme un grand  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> Un antivirus c'est utile quand on cherche des nocd pour nos jeux (achetés, je parle pas de piratage):


Heu, notamment, n'oubliez pas d'analyser le nocd avec tous les antivirus que vous pouvez avant d'utiliser (pour un jeu acquis légalement*) ce nocd...
* et si vous abusez d'un concepteur ou éditeur de jeu indépendant je vous maudit, vous et votre pc: vos yeux vont tomber comme des billes, un accident va vous couper les doigts, et vous allez avoir un Fallout 3 indésinstalable ni formatable sur vos disques durs.

----------


## Baryton

Mac OS X.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cult

> Mac OS X.


Ya des virus aussi malheureusement ><

----------


## Lissyx

> avast et je n'ai pas de souci. Mais je suppose que je pourrais ne mettre aucun antivirus et ne rencontrer aucun souci, parce que j'ai la classe internationale.
> (Mon secret, c'est qu'une fois, Chuck Norris a palpé mon cable Ethernet)
> 
> et sinon pour les firewall, ça ne va pas devenir complètement ringard avec l'IPv6 ?


IPv6 ne te dispense pas de te protéger  ::):

----------


## Paoh

Pas de proactivité chez moi. Clam-AV sur XP et un GNU/Linux.
Je suis le seul a utiliser le PC.

Au boulot, Trend Micro OfficeScan marche très bien.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Sur conseil des fora de zebulon.fr , je n'utilise plus qu'Avira Antivir dans sa version gratuite. 

Et je suis heureux. Je veux dire, notamment sur le plan de la sécurité informatique.

Je ne devrais pas ?

----------


## hellsing

J'utilise kaspersky depuis que me suis pris un virus (outlook et les préchargement de messages de merdes alors...)
 3 licences pour 26€ ,et tou baigne

----------


## le faucheur

Je me permet de déterrée le topic.

C'en est ou cette histoire alors ?

----------

